# Rabbit..thwackkkkkk.



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

walking the dogs on a remote country lane in northern England, saw this guy in the brambles/hedgerow, took him with a nice headshot from a homemade shooter, and single 1745, from about ten paces with stones as ammo, thanks for looking.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shooting !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I have to say that out of everything I have ate, rabbit is one of my favorite foods!!!

Nice shot and happy eating.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In my opinion, that is just the way it should be done ... a homemade natural and a stone. More game has been taken that way than with any other combination. Congratulations on the shot ... hope you enjoy your rabbit. I agree with others ... rabbit is about my most favorite meat.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking shooter and tasty meal! 1745's pack a punch!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

wrap that in peper bacon and grill it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting, and even better eating.

I personally love my rabbit stew.
Do you know I learned somewhere, absolutely ages ago, that one third the fat, and 3 times the protein of beef !.....
Believe or not; I have yet to be proved wrong in that statement.

Anyway enjoy.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shot!

Gotta love those rocks.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your comments guys. The rabbit is stewing, nice n warming on a cold day. 
Gonna go off track now, and open up a can of worms regarding unadvisable practices, please bear with me, to explain why I have come to prefer the pfs. most of my hunts are an opportunist bye product of walking my dogs in the right location, if the dogs are loose, they run ahead have fun and I don't get to see any game in range. When I want to shoot I bring them back on the lead, which means whenever I take a shot I have 2-3 dogs attached via lead to my pouch hand, this is one of the major reasons why I have come to favour the pfs as the shooting position is a lot easier for me to acquire in this situation.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I can see your point there Sir.

Given land animals here in Thailand most likely are carrying rabbies.
My actual hunting as opposed to necessity, or fun shooting; is very limited to understate it in the extreme.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

GHT,

Waaaaayy to go! Nice shooting. I hope you enjoy the meal.

Darren


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GHT said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments guys. The rabbit is stewing, nice n warming on a cold day.
> Gonna go off track now, and open up a can of worms regarding unadvisable practices, please bear with me, to explain why I have come to prefer the pfs. most of my hunts are an opportunist bye product of walking my dogs in the right location, if the dogs are loose, they run ahead have fun and I don't get to see any game in range. When I want to shoot I bring them back on the lead, which means whenever I take a shot I have 2-3 dogs attached via lead to my pouch hand, this is one of the major reasons why I have come to favour the pfs as the shooting position is a lot easier for me to acquire in this situation.


Whatever works for you!!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That. Is. Awesome!


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

nice job, GHT. what do you do practise-wise? and is that just with rocks ? Harry


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That. Is. Awesome!


 A girl that says shooting a rabbit with a slingshot is awesome?

Dude.. CM your da man.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > That. Is. Awesome!
> ...


HEY. Doesn't that make me "da woman"? hahaha, for reals though, Mr. Moniker needs to kill me more rabbits, because I AM aching to fry it up and make a post!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummm. Mrs. Moniker, With all due respect, fry up a rabbit ?.....

No way Hose.

Stew of bake so way much better in my not so humble opinion.

But said with a smile and sly grin.

Whatever works for the 2 of you ?....and tell me to go to the opposite place to heaven (as that word is censored out).

Particularly as I live in heaven now ,most of the time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Mrs CM and gents.
HarryBee I practise in the garden at leather coin sized tabs in a catchbox with 9.5mm steel to get used to a shooter and for fun when at home, and I practise cutting stems of plants/weeds with rocks if I am out and about.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ehh, Be easy on Mrs. Moniker man.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

GHT said:


> Thanks Mrs CM and gents.
> HarryBee I practise in the garden at leather coin sized tabs in a catchbox with 9.5mm steel to get used to a shooter and for fun when at home, and I practise cutting stems of plants/weeds with rocks if I am out and about.





Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ummm. Mrs. Moniker, With all due respect, fry up a rabbit ?.....
> No way Hose.
> Stew of bake so way much better in my not so humble opinion.
> But said with a smile and sly grin.
> ...


Oh man, you are SO wrong. Like beyond wrong....I just don't even know how to respond here. Have you ever eaten fried rabbit? You can't have eaten it fried properly....there are very few instances in life when frying something doesn't make it infinitely more delicious....examples: deep fried butter, deep fried mars bar, deep dried pickle, deep fried ice cream.....all delicious on their own, and made BETTER by frying......if fried rabbit doesn't taste delicious where you are, then it cannot possibly be heaven most of the time....you have been misled. Talk to your travel agent and get out of there immediately, then find a rabbit, shoot it in the head and fry that little bugger up post haste. Gosh!
( hahaha this post got me into the 100 posts club! )


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice shooting buddy


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

thanks GHT thats very interesting. theres a tendency to think [ and its often said] , single bands [or tubes i suppose] for target and then double them for hunting. much simpler though just to up the ammo weight. wonder how many others just do that. Harry


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

HarryBee I Max the tubes out and must stress I only hunt at about ten paces(not strides) so very close range, it does the job well within these parameters, but i would not reccomend the set up for longer distances.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mrs CM and gents.
> ...


CM, (a nod to the missus) you can clone her and be a very rich man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

LVO said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > GHT said:
> ...


If there was a second, I would not sell... I just keep the second too!

Look at her blue eyes! I'm so lucky. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27805-putting-faces-to-names/?p=364191


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

GHT said:


> Thanks Mrs CM and gents.
> HarryBee I practise in the garden at leather coin sized tabs in a catchbox with 9.5mm steel to get used to a shooter and for fun when at home, and I practise cutting stems of plants/weeds with rocks if I am out and about.


Thanks GHT


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah Mrs. Moniker, I was just playing around; I agree well fried is very nice.

But tends to disguise the fresh taste to me at least of the rabbit.

However that being said, I am absoltely not the world's best judge. Having totally lost my sence of smell since my injury in 1983.
Also smell and taste are very closely limped, given no smell no difference in taste between an apple and an onion.

A medically proven true fact.

In any event enough for now.

Cheers Allan


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice shot. Beautiful catty. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your dinner.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet shot GHT!!! Nice size rabbit too. I bet it tasted wonderful. I hope all the hunts that took place yesterday were a success...

Be well,
SF


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

You lost your sense of smell Allan .?

Dude, That sucks man... Sorry bro.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah the doctors will not even try the surgery to repair, as too dangerous.

BUT like once a month or 6 weeks, I actually get it back for only few seconds.

So the damaged nerves must be awefully close where broken.

Yet again, just another one of the many unique traumas which make me the stuffed unit that I am.

Yet as long as I can laugh, often at my own stupidity; well life is not all bad.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------

